
IPad 2 + Head Tracking: Glasses-free 3D - srikar
http://www.macstories.net/news/ipad-2-head-tracking-glasses-free-3d/
======
kenjackson
Game changer. This will become a standard part of tablets/phones of the
future. Cameras will become optimized to efficiently provide this support, ala
Kinect.

I'm happily impressed.

~~~
ique
Then what do you see the use case is in the future? I'm not sure I can
envision what function this would actually fill.

~~~
kenjackson
Use cases:

1) Games -- both for toddlers and adults

2) Viewing 3D Pictures. These probably require photosynth pictures rather than
pictures with current 3D cameras.

3) 3D model exploration.

4) 3D UI

